# ماكينتي المتواضعة



## طــارق _ بــلال (17 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





وهذا رابط الافلام على اليوتيوب

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=TAREQSBELAL&aq=f


هناك روتر ومخرطه وفوم كتر


----------



## chawkiz (18 يونيو 2011)

الله ينور عليك 

و الله انت مبدع 

و عندي لك سؤال 

عندكش فكرة و صور لصناعة مخرطة 

و شكرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 يونيو 2011)




----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 يونيو 2011)




----------



## ali hedi (18 يونيو 2011)

ما شاء الله عمل رائع وفقك الله


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي علي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 يونيو 2011)

يا عم شوقي شوف افلامي هتلاقي فيها مخرطه كلمني وممكن ندرس مع بعض موضوع المخرطه انا عملتها وصاحبها اخدها خلاص ربنا يبارك له فيها عملتها ايام الثوره في مصر


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (18 يونيو 2011)

ما شالله الله يزيدك من علمو ويزيدك قوه وصحة يا رب


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (18 يونيو 2011)

الله يبارك لك فيها ياباشا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا واشكركم على تشريفكم


----------



## walid_022 (18 يونيو 2011)

مشاء لله ولله أكبر على خبراتنا العربية


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (19 يونيو 2011)

أستاذ ورئيس قسم طول عمرك يا عم طارق
ربنا يبارك لك ويوفقك

كان عندي كام سؤال بعد إذنك بخصوص المخرطة
مواتيرها ستيبر ولا سيرفو ؟؟
وهل هي شغالة على ماك 3 ولا برنامج فانوك ؟؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي وحبيبي الاستاذ إسلام أولا شرفت الموضوع وازداد بك ابداعا وتألقا

ثانيا المخرطه شغالة استيب موتور مؤقتا وعلى برنامج الماك3 نفس النسخة التي رفعتها لكم سابقا

وتسأل على كيفك وفي أي وقت واي عدد من الاسئلة ومهما أجبتك فأنت إنسان معطاء وتستحق كل خير


----------



## إسلام علي (20 يونيو 2011)

ايه الحلاوة دي
هي بتاخد الداتا من الكمبيوتر؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (20 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أكيد يا باشا بتاخد الداتا من الكمبيوتر

انت نورت يا اخ اسلام مرحب بيك في قسم السي ان سي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (20 يونيو 2011)




----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (20 يونيو 2011)




----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (20 يونيو 2011)




----------



## محمد -الهوارى (20 يونيو 2011)

*ما شاء الله عمل رائع وفقك الله*


----------



## محمد -الهوارى (20 يونيو 2011)

عاوز اعرف ازاى اضيف موضوع جدىد فى المنتدى


----------



## ابو بحـر (21 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

ما شاء الله اخي طارق شيء رائع جدا و اعذرني لعدم التواصل معك الماسنجر معطل بدمشق إن شاء الله تكون بصحة جيدة


----------



## إسلام علي (29 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يباركلك فيها


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (30 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز إسلام علي


----------

